# Flies Needed/Atlanta area!!!!



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

I need Melanogasters....NOW, All of mine croaked out! I live in Kennesaw and need them ASAP! 

Ramsey 


317-519-8210


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry I'm not there right now, or I would totally help you out!

Try getting in touch with Merek, he may be able to help you out--you can PM him on here through "Atlfrog"

Hes on the chat every once in a while--you can check there too!

Hope you get them soon; why melanos? Petco usually carries hydei, if your frogs aren't too little, you should be able to make do in the meantime.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I live off of exit 11 on 575. I will be heading downtown today around 10:30am until later this afternoon. I am running kind of low myself but I should be able to get enough together to make due until you can get some shipped to you. I am meeting Cheumpfner this morning as well so I will see if she has some she can bring up. Will PM you my # so you can call when you awake.

http://www.georgiabugs.com/ 
This guy is from Georgia bugs and has on his website that he has some so here is his # 404-826-9873. I have gotten some from him before and he lives in Roswell. If you get them from him, check out his chameleons as well. His panther is awesome. His female veiled is full of herself and a beauty.

I have not seen the ones from petco but there is one on Barrett Parkway. The Hydei that Petsmart on 92 and Barrett Pkwy. have are usually sad at best.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

yeah like michael said, try to contact merek, he may have a spare culture he could help you out with. heres his number 678.923.2003, also if there is a local pet store around that sales pin head crickets you should be able to use those for a little while.


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

I would have had several spare cultures, BUT!!!!! I had my first mite experience yesterday. I froze 5 of my cultures that were producing so I am down to very few melanos. I do have an extra Hydeii if you need it. I am meeting Candy (DivingNE1) for lunch today so I am headed up that way. Let me know!

PM me


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

xfrogx said:


> I need Melanogasters....NOW, All of mine croaked out! I live in Kennesaw and need them ASAP!
> 
> Ramsey
> 
> ...


I will have to look. I will call you if I have some. I just made 6 more cultures yesterday, but using small pinheads with alternating supplements can be just as effective as FF's for a short period of time (In my opinion). My wife works off of barrette Parkway, but I wouldn't be able to get them to you until late Monday afternoon if I have any. I will look though. You can always call me, 678.923.2003


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

CHuempfner said:


> I would have had several spare cultures, BUT!!!!! I had my first mite experience yesterday. I froze 5 of my cultures that were producing so I am down to very few melanos. I do have an extra Hydeii if you need it. I am meeting Candy (DivingNE1) for lunch today so I am headed up that way. Let me know!
> 
> PM me


That sucks! Been there done that, and don't want to do again. Took forever to get rid of those buggars. Funny you mention it, as I just replied on this issue in another thread "Oatmeal" or something. LOL


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

xfrogx said:


> I need Melanogasters....NOW, All of mine croaked out! I live in Kennesaw and need them ASAP!
> 
> Ramsey
> 
> ...


I have one for yeah! The only problem is is that I just been told that she is going to be somewhere after work for a baby shower. So it be Tuesday late afternoon (4 or 5pm). Call me and maybe we can work something out. Do you know where CyroLife (Kennessaw, GA) is? Roberts Drive off of Cob parkway? I think that's what the streets are? If so then I can probably help you in the meantime, I use pinheads for now. I have used pinheads for years with vitamin supplements until I found a reliable source so a few days won't hurt anything (Of course before I get blasted for that comment, that's in my opinion.). LOL


----------

